# Best exercises for abdominal mass



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

i'm around %10 body fat now, which i calculated with caliper and tape. I got a reading of %9.7 on caliper and %10.5 on tape and can see my 6pac (just about). I asked some guys at the gym why i can't see the full 6pac while relaxed and they said i don't have enough muscle. I am 149lbs, 5'7 btw. So what are the best exercises to build more mass? I've started doing hanging knee raises on my dip bar with a 3.5kg dumbbell and also doing more crunches etc


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Heavy squats and deads mate


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Weighted cable crunches?


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

Crunches, reverse crunches, leg rises, hanging leg rises, all good for abs

if u want more growth id say prioratise them.. do them 1st in ur workout so more energy goes to tht area.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Weighted cable crunches?


These are really good  . ty


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

bigbob33 said:


> Heavy squats and deads mate


This.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

bigbob33 said:


> Heavy squats and deads mate


This


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

Overhead squats hammer the core


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

MissB said:


> Weighted decline sit-ups
> 
> Russian twists on cables.
> 
> ...


never tried doing those DB lat side bends, just saw a vid on it... how embarrasing if i did that in a gym lols


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2013)

MissB said:


> And why is it embarrassing? *What's embarrassing is your claimed 10% bf but no abs*.
> 
> God forbid anyone should say anything about an exercise your doing that may look abit silly. Damn I almost forgot the reasonings of going to the gym.


Hahahahaha. Good line


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> i'm around %10 body fat now, which i calculated with caliper and tape. I got a reading of %9.7 on caliper and %10.5 on tape and can see my 6pac (just about). I asked some guys at the gym why i can't see the full 6pac while relaxed and they said i don't have enough muscle. I am 149lbs, 5'7 btw. So what are the best exercises to build more mass? I've started doing hanging knee raises on my dip bar with a 3.5kg dumbbell and also doing more crunches etc


Pics or no10%bf


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

MissB said:


> And why is it embarrassing? What's embarrassing is your claimed 10% bf but no abs.
> 
> God forbid anyone should say anything about an exercise your doing that may look abit silly. Damn I almost forgot the reasonings of going to the gym.


i never said NO abs i can see full 6pac but only when tensed and like 4pac when relaxed


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

You're probably not 10percent. A dexa scan will show your true reading. People always over estimate their BF

Lose the fat, and the abs will come.


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

Plank.

Not you, the exercise.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Muscle Supermkt said:


> You're probably not 10percent. A dexa scan will show your true reading. People always over estimate their BF
> 
> Lose the fat, and the abs will come.


been at lakes for the week.

Dexa scan?


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Agree with the squats, deadlift, And I would also add OHP


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm too fat to see abs, I never do mine but I've got 6 and they're chunky as ****..... Id put that on heavy reads and squats....

Also weighted decline sit Ups are badboy


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Mine didn't really start to get any bigger until i started doing cable crunches and decline crunches with a weight plate.


----------



## jafc (Dec 28, 2012)

Finish every session with 2-3 sets of cable crunches. Love em!!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Muscle Supermkt said:


> Overhead squats hammer the core


Gotta be honest three months of these did more for adding muscle to my midsection than years of heavy squats and dead's, or of direct abdominal work... very tough exercise, but great for the core.


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

turkish get ups


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I was shown the Pallof Press today in the gym, the idea is that the role of the core is to resist rotation






It felt very good. Thoughts?


----------



## Ben89 (Jun 1, 2010)

Never heard of cable crunches before this thread, did 5 sets yesterday and boy was I sore this morning! Awesome addition to the abs routine.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

If I train abz can I look like Jason?


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

"Everyone has abs, you just need to remove the fat to see them". How true is that?

Regardless, it's about time I started doing some ab work (after 2 years) - out of the exercises mentioned on this thread (apart from squats) which ones would people recommend - I need something that burns and won't mean doing 10,000 crunches.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

User Name said:


> "Everyone has abs, you just need to remove the fat to see them". How true is that?
> 
> Regardless, it's about time I started doing some ab work (after 2 years) - out of the exercises mentioned on this thread (apart from squats) which ones would people recommend - I need something that burns and won't mean doing 10,000 crunches.


What more do you need than what's been mentioned previously? If you're going to train abs, train them last in your routine. I keep meaning to add isometric holds for my trunk in the form of planks, bridges etc, I just can never convince myself to go over to those lady mats.

And that statement is 100% true.


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

rectus said:


> ,
> 
> And that statement is 100% true.


This one?

* "I just can never convince myself to go over to those lady mats."* 

I was thinking of trying abs first in the routine, as after 50 minutes to 1 hour in the gym I can rarely be bothered with abs and I go home to train my stomach in a different way.

Might even try doing them on a separate day.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

User Name said:


> This one?
> 
> * "I just can never convince myself to go over to those lady mats."*
> 
> ...


haha

Or you could do them between sets while you would normally rest.


----------



## jafc (Dec 28, 2012)

rectus said:


> haha
> 
> Or you could do them between sets while you would normally rest.


Good shout!!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I've started to do stomach vacuums. Does anybody do these?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

This thread calls for some input from @dutch_scott I think


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

rectus said:


> I've started to do stomach vacuums. Does anybody do these?


i do these at work- great exercise


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Dragon flags

Planche

Ab roll out

These will build a strong core, not sure on ab "mass"


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> i do these at work- great exercise


What kind of rep ranges do you go for? I just do a rep everytime I go for a wee as I always lift my shirt up to see if my abs have come through since the last time I went.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

rectus said:


> What kind of rep ranges do you go for? I just do a rep everytime I go for a wee as I always lift my shirt up to see if my abs have come through since the last time I went.


try and get in 100 whilst sitting on me arris doing noought all day...... im only on 24 so far 

you do feel them though i think they are better to do standing up...


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

Deadlifts, weighted chin ups and low body fat


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

squats and deadlifts bud


----------



## johnd787 (Feb 6, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> ¿Quieres saber cómo perder peso rápido ?
> 
> La mayoría de nosotros se han enfrentado al menos una vez con este problema de la pérdida de peso . Por supuesto, queríamos hacer esto utilizando los métodos más fáciles y rápidas. Suenan tan fabuloso, y porque lo quiere tan mal, llegamos a creer en las píldoras milagrosas y corto plazo, las dietas que prometen ayudarnos a bajar de peso rápido y tienen la apariencia de nuestros sueños en un tiempo récord. Estos métodos de pérdida de peso puede proporcionar la satisfacción rápida, pero sólo será por un período corto de tiempo, ya que en algunos efectos secundarios a largo plazo, no hará más que retrasar nuestro metabolismo y hacer que se sienta débil.
> 
> Lo que estoy tratando de decir aquí es que usted puede perder peso rápido, pero es muy importante la forma en que va a hacer esto, y cómo ponerlo en marcha. Quizás te estes preguntando cómo bajar de peso en una semana con una dieta rapido y debo decirte esto. Primero tienes que aceptar la situación en que está y cómo se obtuvo su peso, sin juzg**** a sí mismo demasiado! Es lo que es, somos humanos, después de todo, no podemos retroceder en el tiempo, por lo que de ahora en adelante vamos a tomar las medidas más eficaces que cambiarán nuestro estilo de vida en el largo plazo o incluso para siempre - si de verdad queremos esto. Una vez que haya logrado hacer eso, el resto se vuelve cada vez más fácil! Sólo hay unas cuantas reglas básicas que se deben respetar y que le ayudará a perder peso rápidamente desde los primeros días. A continuación se enumeran, los más importantes que deben convertirse en una rutina en tu vida


Crunches, leg rises...


----------



## Shaun84 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wide grip pull ups target my stomach a lot because my core is braced really tight when doing them.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Lol @ squats and deads being the answer to everything on here..

Best one for me are knee raises with a weight between your legs.


----------



## johnd787 (Feb 6, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> i'm around %10 body fat now, which i calculated with caliper and tape. I got a reading of %9.7 on caliper and %10.5 on tape and can see my 6pac (just about). I asked some guys at the gym why i can't see the full 6pac while relaxed and they said i don't have enough muscle. I am 149lbs, 5'7 btw. So what are the best exercises to build more mass? I've started doing hanging knee raises on my dip bar with a 3.5kg dumbbell and also doing more crunches etc


Heavy squats and deads mate


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

weighed ab exercisers


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

thank **** nobody has said get a slendertone belt.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Get one of those ab-belt shocker things. My mate got one and he had a 6 pack in 3 hours.


----------

